# Super Bowl XLIX



## Josiah

I predict the Patriots will win by three points. Let's see some other predictions.


----------



## pchrise

because of bad karma and deflated egos  I vote for Seahawks


----------



## jujube

I say it'll be the Seahawks.  If not, it'll be the Patriots.  Either way, I'm looking forward to the commercials, as usual.  Who's bringing the bean dip?


----------



## AZ Jim

Pulling  for Seattle here largely due to the pattern of cheating by NE.


----------



## Sid

Josiah09 said:


> I predict the Patriots will win by three points. Let's see some other predictions.


 


          I predict the winner will be the team with the most points.



           Will be rooting for Seattle.


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm mostly interested in the pizza since I rarely get any. I think the Patriots will win by two touchdowns. Pass the crushed peppers please.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldman

Vegas has the Patriots as the favorite. I don't know what the line is or the over/under. I heard on ESPN that Vegas gives the Patriots the odds on favorite to win.


----------



## Ralphy1

I gotta check my crystal ball, if it is not deflated...


----------



## QuickSilver

Is there going to be a pre-game ball squeeze.....  I mean just to check the firmness?  lol!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

QuickSilver said:


> Is there going to be a pre-game ball squeeze.....  I mean just to check the firmness?  lol!!



I have heard that this has been the practice before all SB Games..I believe it is only done on the field..


----------



## Josiah

I'm sure the balls will be thoroughly examined QS. So what's your pick for the game and by how many points?


----------



## QuickSilver

Haven't really followed Football since Superbowl XX  1985...... when the Bears beat the Patriots..  SO.... true to tradition, I guess I have to cheer for Seattle.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=95FDF686B4CF159A2DC895FDF686B4CF159A2DC8


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, let's see, Wilson (SeaHawks QB) has been referred to as Steve Young, John Elway, Dan Marino, Terry Bradshaw.........wrapped up into one! The first time I seen him play, I was truly AMAZED at how he was.

Don't get me wrong, Brady is a very good QB as well, so will see how things pan out.

Could be a very interesting game. We will be at a local Sports Bar watching it. I think we are going with the Patriots.


----------



## Don M.

If it's like most Superbowls, the most entertaining parts of the whole show will be the commercials, and the half time show.  I think Katy Perry is supposed to be performing, and if so, she will probably be the highlight of the entire program.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Would much rather see Aerosmith, AC/DC, Styx or Heart perform that Katy Perry. Darn I'm OLD!! LOL



Don M. said:


> If it's like most Superbowls, the most entertaining parts of the whole show will be the commercials, and the half time show.  I think Katy Perry is supposed to be performing, and if so, she will probably be the highlight of the entire program.


----------



## AZ Jim

We are hosting this one here in phoenix so we are getting a lot of local TV featuring the game and related activities.


----------



## Don M.

I hear ya on the getting old.  For me, rock music peaked with Pink Floyd, and nothing/no one comparable has appeared since.


----------



## Lon

Seattle by a touchdown.


----------



## darroll

Is this going to be an honest game?
Go Sea Hawks.


----------



## Don M.

Seahawks over the Patriots by a score of 24-20.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Can't guess the score, but we'll be rootin' for the Seahawks.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Seahawks.


----------



## darroll

Brady is sick, poor baby.


----------



## SeaBreeze

​


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am a little disappointed this year.  The whole thing with Tom Brady and the deflated ball is disturbing.  Is the deserving team going up against the Seahawks?  I am definitely rooting for the Seahawks!!


----------



## darroll

The kitten bowl sounds tempting.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looks like New England won, 28-24.  That last play by the Seahawks was pathetic, he should have never thrown that ball.


----------



## AZ Jim

It was a good game but Seattle gave it away in the last 2 minutes but trying to pass in a running situation.  28-24 Patriots win.


----------



## AprilT

They should list the time of the half time show, I was planning to tune in for it, but didn't want to sit through the rest of what was taking place, so I missed it. Sigh.


----------



## AZ Jim

I think the Stadium was too big and with the roof open it sucked up so much of the audio that I finally just muted it.  The visual was cool though.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Doesn't look like there's any quality copies of the halftime show online, this one seems to be a little better than the last video I posted.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Sea, you're the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're welcome April!


----------



## Josiah

It was a very exciting game. I was rooting for the old guys (Patriots and Brady). I tend to side with the old guys these days.


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like New England won, 28-24.  That last play by the Seahawks was pathetic, he should have never thrown that ball.





AZ Jim said:


> It was a good game but Seattle gave it away in the last 2 minutes but trying to pass in a running situation.  28-24 Patriots win.


----------



## rkunsaw

I don't think it was a bad call at all. The patriots were stacked on the line expecting a run. If caught it would have won the game. If incomplete it would have stopped the clock and they would have two more downs to run the ball. It didn't work, but still not a bad call.

I was rooting for the patriots anyway.


----------



## AZ Jim

rkunsaw said:


> I don't think it was a bad call at all. The patriots were stacked on the line expecting a run. If caught it would have won the game. If incomplete it would have stopped the clock and they would have two more downs to run the ball. It didn't work, but still not a bad call.
> 
> I was rooting for the patriots anyway.



When you throw the ball during it's "air time" it's anyone's ball. He should NEVER throw from the 1 yard game when he had three shots at pay dirt on the ground especially if you have Lynch!!


----------



## darroll

That last play was the biggest bone headed play I ever saw.
The NFL commissioner was sitting in the Patriot booth.
Am I the only one seeing a conflict of interest?


----------



## Falcon

Poor Carroll.  He's probably hiding under the bed with his hands over his ears. He'll never live that one down.

IMAGINE:  The Super Bowl    no less.


----------



## ~Lenore

*What an awful final play call.  The Patriots did not win, the Seahawk's coach gave it to them.  I was cheering for Russel Wilson and the Seahawks, I was exhausted by the end of the game and disappointed.  

The half time sounded like a lot of noise to me, but hey I am old, what do I know? 
*


----------



## Falcon

Ditto on the half time "show" Lenore. :chargrined:


----------



## AprilT

Well puppy bowl was better than both events though I didn't catch it till after the fact.    That was soooooooo good, though just as confusing.


----------



## Laurie

I'm one of the increasing number of Brits who watch the NFL.

I couldn't tell you the niceties of a nickel defence, but even I was a bit surprised by that play.

Glad I'm not alone.

The Pats didn't win the game, the Seahawks lost it.

Still, it's in the book, and that's the bottom line.


----------

